# ALUTECH dropSau



## AlutechCycles (4. Februar 2004)

NEWS!

in kürze wird es bei Alutech einen neuen frame geben und zwar die dropSau.
die wildsau als dropfreerider, was ist das? halt ein frame mit dem man auch gut berghoch fahren kann um dann bei gelegenheit jeden superfetten drop bergrunter  mitzunehmen federweg 181/204mm mit standarddämpfer spv 190mm mit sonderdämpfer z,B, fox 200mm mit 57mm hub 230mm federweg.
fahrbar mit 24"und 26" bis max 2.8" breite
preis steht noch nicht fest.


stay tuned   
greetz chris


----------



## wolfi (5. Februar 2004)

§$%&# !!!!
dann muss ich mir schon wieder ´nen neuen rahmen kaufen???
 
 
sieht sehr geil aus!
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (5. Februar 2004)

Sieht mir nach Hardride mit DownHill Arsch aus!
Sehr nett, vorallem mal was anderes!

@wolfi: Dachte Du wolltest auf ein Dare sparen   aber der Trend geht ja eh zum Zehnt-Rad


----------



## wolfi (5. Februar 2004)

TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht mir nach Hardride mit DownHill Arsch aus!
> Sehr nett, vorallem mal was anderes!
> 
> @wolfi: Dachte Du wolltest auf ein Dare sparen   aber der Trend geht ja eh zum Zehnt-Rad



 
das dare ist ja auch nur für sonntags und 1 weihnachtsfeiertag gedacht.
wahrscheinlich kaufe ich es mir schon am 30 februar...
jetzt is der wolfi   
.
.
.
ahhhh, was wollt ihr mit der jacke? GEHT WEG!!! weg! nein, nicht den lappen in´s gesicht.....neiiiiiinnnnn........pffffff.....


----------



## Das Waldi (5. Februar 2004)

Ist das Teil auch Bender-proved? Also mit 2cm dickem geschmiedetem Steuerrohr für die Super Monster und 3cm Rohrdicke am Hinterbau?


----------



## Blackholez (7. Februar 2004)

Das ist sicherlich der Verkaufsschlager. 
Ich brauch mir nicht mehr 10 Rahmen kaufen sondern es liegen nur noch Wechselhinterbauten rum. 
Praktisch für die kleine Stadtwohnung. Man kann die Hinterbauten als Bücherstützen verwenden - und je nachdem was man vorhat wechselt man aus. 
Ne Spass bei seite ich weis ja nicht was genau gemacht wird. Aber das wäre sicherlich der Hit.

cu


----------



## gosy (7. Februar 2004)

was kann der frame besser als die wildsau hardride ? soviel werden sich die beiden nicht nehmen oder ?


----------



## woodstock (7. Februar 2004)

naja mein erster eindruck von dem ding war net so positv, aber muss zugeben mittlerweile könnte ich optisch für das ding was abgewinnen! find nur das übersetzungsverhältnis von 204:50 -> 4,08:1 doch etwas sehr bedenklich, wenn nicht übertrieben! lieber nen längeren dämpfer (mit mindestens an die 60 hub) und ein kleineres übersetzungsverhältnis!


----------



## petergaper (7. Februar 2004)

War dem Jörgen der Radstand nich zu kurtz  
 meine meinung ist wens jemand interresiert es sieht meiner Meinung nach echt Asssig aus  :kotz: 
DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG!!!!


----------



## lemma (7. Februar 2004)

bitte sponsort mich !
ich bin bestimmt der richtige rider für euer team , alle was ihr machn müsst
ist mir soein rahen zu geben , ihr werdet es bestimmt nicht bereuen


----------



## Bexder (7. Februar 2004)

was solln das kostn ichwillichwillichwill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenlutscher (8. Februar 2004)

Habt ihr auch den Hauprahmen von den Winkeln angepasst, und vorne für die verwendung entsprechender Gabeln geändert... ??

Da wird keiner eine Breakout einbauen.
Weil wenn das ein standart Hardride Rahmen ist, dann ist nachher entweder das Tretlager in Eierhöhe oder das Ding setzt mit der Kurbel beim vollem Einfedern auf...

Auf dem Bild ist ja das 1.5 Steuerrohr zu sehen, aber ich glaube nicht, das einer mit einer Sherman fette Drops machen will.

Gruß


----------



## wolfi (8. Februar 2004)

petergaper schrieb:
			
		

> War dem Jörgen der Radstand nich zu kurtz
> meine meinung ist wens jemand interresiert es sieht meiner Meinung nach echt Asssig aus  :kotz:
> DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG!!!!


  
nö, interessiert keinen!


----------



## theworldburns (1. März 2004)

das ding wird laufen wie geschmiert weil ein dämpfer nach dem anderen wegplatzt, ich find so große übersetzungsverhältnisse nicht gut, die leute die den dämpfer service dafür machen dürfen und dann kassieren aber sehr


----------



## frozen Biker (1. März 2004)

Würde gerne mal wiessen oder der Hauptrahmen sich wirklich in keinem Maße von dem Hardride unterscheidet!


Martin


----------



## *JO* (3. März 2004)

ich find das ding goil !  
allerdings muss man sagen das sich die meisten Alutech dinges ähnlich shen und ´das DH würde dem Hardride auch ähnlich shen wenn die schwinge gleich wäre sidn halt vier gelenker   
mfg JO


----------



## Mr. Santa (3. März 2004)

Gibt es schon was neues vom Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (3. März 2004)

oh man 
@Mr. Santa willst du nicht einen NEWSLETTER einrichten was immer so mit deinem Rahmen ist
steht zum verkauft
wider nicht Steht zum verkauft-> hohl mir eine Scream
nein doch einen Dämpfer
ach steht wieder zum verkaufr. . .   
was is das nächste ?
mfg JO


----------



## Senator (4. März 2004)

geil geil geil...  

Wie teuer soll denn die sau ca. sein ?


----------



## theworldburns (4. März 2004)

achja die rocker an dem teil sind derb hässlich... da könnte man sicher nochwas dran machen


----------



## aludrecksau (6. März 2004)

...hmpf...

sind die aktuellen Fast-Serien-DropSau-Bilder schon irgendwo zu beäugen??  
War nämlich gestern bei meinem Shop um zu ordern...


----------

